# &

## jorasinicin

?     -.    -    :(

----------


## Ihor

> ?     -.    -    :(

     ,

----------


## hellman

,   !

----------


## tayatlas

? 
    ,   ..         .

----------


## hellman

,    .
  ,             .
  :

----------


## Kingv

,

----------


## Fenka

.

----------


## Sir_2006

> .

   ?
  ,

----------

,  ,

----------


## vladd

> 

   ,      ,    ,   ,  " ". 
P.S.
 , " ", "   "    ?
  "-" ,  .  ""   " ".

----------


## Sky

*vladd*,    ?   .     .  ,       .

----------


## y-mob

> ,

     , .      ,   .           .
      ,     ,   ,      ,        .
          ,         -.     )))

----------


## vladd

> *vladd*,    ?

      ""?      ( ).
  ,     " "     ?   

> ,       .

    ""  ""    ,     ""?

----------


## Sky

*vladd*,     ,     .     "    ?   ?"

----------


## AnD

> , " ", "   "    ?
>   "-" ,  .  ""   " ".

   

> ""  ""    ,     ""?

      :) (      )

----------

